# Urgent query about full HD LED/LCD



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all,
I need an urgent help. My friend has booked a Samsung TV and buying it tomorrow. But as he was confused abt the model, and i couldn't help out much at that time, he had told the guy that he will confirm the exact model tomorrow.
His budget is around 30K +/- ~5K. Which is the best TV for him. He wants full HD and prefers to take an LED one.
Please give me a suggestion fast. 
Thanks is advance.

choice is basically between a series 4 led and series 5 lcd... any suggestions?


----------



## Soumik (Apr 2, 2011)

Done thank you.


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 2, 2011)

whats going on. . . . . .


----------



## noob (Apr 3, 2011)

ha ha ha ha...good


----------

